# [EVDL] 12 V relay actuated by current sensor on main battery pack line



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Steve Powers wrote:
> > I need a simple circuit that drives a relay... turn on if current goes
> > over 50 Amps. If current drops below 25 Amps, the relay will open...
> > Side note, I may want a feature to "delay" the relay engagement for some
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Congratulations lee! Best idea I've seen for ages! You nust have worked on
automatic telephone exchanges with relay sets the generated delays like
this.... like me.

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Lee Hart
Sent: Wednesday, 2 November 2011 4:51 p.m.
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] 12 V relay actuated by current sensor on main battery
pack line



> Steve Powers wrote:
> > I need a simple circuit that drives a relay... turn on if current goes
> > over 50 Amps. If current drops below 25 Amps, the relay will open...
> > Side note, I may want a feature to "delay" the relay engagement for some
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Lee wrote -
"Making the simple complicated is easy. Making the
complicated simple, awesomely simple; that=92s creativity."
-- Charles Mingus

When I was 18 or so, and would visit my father in NYC, I'd go to the 5 Spot=
on Bleeker Street and =

listen to Mingus and Miles Davis and Coltrane...

Wow, what memories...

Rush Dougherty
www.TucsonEV.com =


_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

